# Firemouth cichlid dying?



## wilcockmc (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys hopefully you can help me out! About a week ago I bought a new firemouth cichlid (about an inch and a half) he was very shy and not eating (normal) but now he is not eating and I thought for sure was going to die last night but he is still hanging on! He is a beautiful right now with his dark colors showing but he is laying on his side and seems maybe blind. Is there anything I can do? I have taken him out and put him in my quarantine tank and will watch him but dont know what else to do! I also want to get two more firemouths if he doesnt make it so should I wait to see what happens with him or can I go get more and put them in with him in the quarantine? or should I wait? I like him a lot but dont know what to do so please help if anyone can! He was in my 29 gallon with my 2 BP cichlids and 3 tiger barbs and they are all doing great! Any suggestions to help save my firemouth and the other questions I asked? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

Hi to start just wanna say soz for your ill fish, it's always a shame when one gets ill.
If its nothing you have done i.e poor water. I would take him with you back to shop when you go to get your two new fire mouths
If the shop want to keep your custom it's likley you would get a discount on your new purchase. As it could just be down to poor genetics if it's young, and they can take it back. And obviously if they want they can test your water you bring the fish bagged in.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First we need a little info on the tank.We know what size it is,but is it cycled?How often are you adding more fish,whats the sizes of the other fish,and how did you acclimate the one you have now?If you have a master test kit we need to know the ammonia,nitrite and nitrate levels.

Sorry your fish is ill but without basic info we really cant help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

More info needed. Did you test the water for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, ph? What is your normal ph? Does it fluctuate? How big is the tank? Maintenance habits (last water change/% changed). How long have you had it? Any other fish recently added? How was the fish acclimated? Way too many things......

I would certainly wait before you get new fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> First we need a little info on the tank.We know what size it is,but is it cycled?How often are you adding more fish,whats the sizes of the other fish,and how did you acclimate the one you have now?If you have a master test kit we need to know the ammonia,nitrite and nitrate levels.
> 
> Sorry your fish is ill but without basic info we really cant help.


Good to see we are on the same page. We must've been typing at the same time.


----------

